# Not Too Happy Meal



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Think about it--what's "Happy" about an ambulance? The only thing that comes to mind is Mr. Corries' (vaBcHRog) latest experience and that's a good thing. I guess if you ate enough of their food this could be a courtesy shuttle. This was a trying conversion because the front axle posts were in direct line with the pick-up shoes' ends. I had to mess with both to keep the wheel-base The chassis used is a Tomy --great for those nasty wrecks with G-plus cars AfxToo spoke of, or standing by when ParkRNDL rolls that car hauler :freak:



















Cheers...


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Boss that's a great slot man! :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That's so hillarious, in a sick sort of way! Too many "happy meals" and you're going to be taking a ride in that sort of vehicle. Maybe it's a new vertical integration scheme. Some of the fast food chains now have exclusive control over potato growers. Now they'll control the last ride that too many of their patrons will be taking after a lifetime of consuming their products. Win-win for them...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Boss9,
Not bad at all. One trick you might want to consider is add some black (or dark) paint to the inside area to block the effect the light bulb gives to the body. Just make sure you don't paint the areas that need to be lit. DOH!  Now just have a run off between your hearse and ambulance, winner takes all. Whatever all is I'll leave to your discresion.  Thanks, rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Man, you guys are OUT there!! :tongue:
Cheers...


----------

